# Narrowing stance - bindings setup



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Why not try both and let us know what you like better? 

I prefer to be more centered for most riding, but that's me.


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

I would say run the 3mm of setback on the average day and the 23mm on a deep snow day to help get that nose float.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

What stance angles are you using? 21.5" seems about right for someone your height.

That said, as long as you've got small(ish) feet and don't need to slide your bindings toward either heel or toe edge, turn the disks 90 degrees and use them for micro adjustments of stance width.

Sliding them each in a notch should bring you to about a 21" stance and keep the setback as per reference spec.

If you do need to adjust heel to toe edge, I'd say go for the larger setback since you said you do very little switch riding.


----------



## gr00mrCruzr (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the responses.

Poutanen - my stance angle is +15/-3. On my previous board (151cm Ride Decade 06/07), my stance width was just slightly over 20", with both bindings mounted on the default ref point. And yes, I slide the bindings one notch toward the toeside, so I won't be able to make lateral micro adjustment as you suggested.

I was just wondering if a larger setback would translate into more difficult turn inititation. But I'll give each setting a try next time I go up... can't wait!


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Get a Burton Channel board


----------

